# Honda HR215 Blade brake



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On this mower when you pull the rope to start it. The blade brake is engaged and the engine locked. To release the blade brake you must engage the blade control handle. You should be able to start the mower with the blade control not engaged, however on this mower you have to have the blade control engaged to pull the rope to start it. I have an IPL but not seeing anything particular that would cause this problem. If anyone could tell me where to look to find why this is not releasing the blade brake when the blade control is released, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the bearing in blade mount. It turns with the blade when the clutch is engaged, but when the clutch is released the bearing spins inside the blade holder. If the bearing is seized, then the engine will drag on the blade brake.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year Tech. The customer had apparently taken the blade off to sharpen it. When he did he took more bolts out than he needed. When he put it back together he did not line everything up right. Put it back together right, problem solved. Thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, if you put the wrong washer on the clutch mount or don't get everything properly aligned, that will also cause a problem.


----------

